# Flagging



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Deb! My bitch is flagging and she isn't in heat, what the heck?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! It could be a silent heat. I have had dogs do that as well as bitches who are not in season flag other females or males. Are you males reacting to her? If so it could be a silent heat.
I know I'm not Deb but I have had experience with this.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh crap! Lugz is all over that! He's been smellin it like a rose. Yesterday he went to mount but she snapped him off. I didn't think anything of it, till today I noticed her flagging. She's not due for another heat for a couple months.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup it's a silent heat if she is not swollen. Every now and again one of my girls does that. I know you know this but if not I would suggest separating them till she is done just like a regular heat cycle.

Siren came into season almost 3 months early! Darn girls! lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Good Post Ms Lisa LOL .. you might be me ????

@ Reddoggy dogs have been known to be thrown into a heat from another female. Now that female does not have to be in your yard to throw her into it. You could have a neighbor that has a female in heat. ALL female mamals are known to start cycling together (I know you didnt want to know that) 
Females are also known for going into a heat then going into another one 3 months later. Her flaggin is letting the boys know its there but if she is snapping at him she is not fully ready yet or in a silent heat may not be ready at all. So yes Lisa could be correct on a silent heat. 

My biggest suggestion is to seperate your male and female, just assume she is in a silent heat and wait out the 21 days. 

Best of luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is why Siren came into season 3 months early, I had 4 in season bitches at one time and it made her come in too. Never even considered a neighbors dog as making a bitch go in early but good point!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with Deb and Lisa or she could just be slutty LOL JK


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

yup...it has happened to me 2 times with 2 different bitches.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AGHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Patch you got me rollin'!

Okay, we're going into defcom3. 
I've been meaning to get this bitch spayed for a couple of years and it seems like everytime the money is saved up something trumps it. I really don't wanna go to the HS for the freebie cause I'm too paranoid. Thanks a lot ladies!
None of my neighbors have bitches, must be a loose bitch comin around. 

On another note, I've seen bitches go into heat from the smell on me carried across the city.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if she's not bleeding, you don't have to pay the extra for getting her spayed... if that helps lol. I am dreading the day when all three girls come in season at once. It kills cree to not have his buddies... not that he's a horn ball he's just so... neeeeeedy lmao


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

what is a silent heat? sorry for asking but 
:hammer: I never heard of it. Had females inheat before but never had a girl flag while not in heat.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't appologise riley! It's a good question because a lot of people don't know about them.

A silent heat is one that is basically undetectible to us humans. She still gives off her pheramones and gets "ready" for a boy, but her vulva does not swell, and she does not bleed which are our classic signs to watch for.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are sneaky sneaky undesirable heats lol.. Especially if you own males that roam with them. It can be a set up for an accidental litter, if you don't notice any signs at all.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I'm glad i caught something............... Hopefully she's just being weird. I will say she's being EXTRA attentive and affectionate.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

This actually happened to Akasha, and it was her first heat. We had no clue until we went to a friends house for a play date (she had one more week until her birthday of 6months!!). We didn't think she was ready yet, of course I noticed my friends male dog paying more attention to her. 

We took her to the vet that following week and had them check up on things. They said she was having what is called a "Silent Heat", no blood nothing! Haha we got her spayed right there, I almost had a panic attack!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am watching Riley, she is 9 months so it is a matter of time before she has her firs heat. I am watching for the classic signs. I have no intent to breed her but since so many people say to let her hit a year before spaying that is what I am doing. Hopefully.....she has a NORMAL heat not a silent heat though.......it wouldn't be quite as messy and I can handle keeping her inside and taking her out myself in the back to potty and go back inside. thankfully we don't own males so PHEW!!!!!!!

anyone have a website on silent heats?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> if she's not bleeding, you don't have to pay the extra for getting her spayed... if that helps lol. I am dreading the day when all three girls come in season at once. It kills cree to not have his buddies... not that he's a horn ball he's just so... neeeeeedy lmao


This is absolutely incorrect. Just b/c she is not bleeding does not mean her organs inside are not swollen. So if wanting to spay her would mean extra funds.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> I am watching Riley, she is 9 months so it is a matter of time before she has her firs heat. I am watching for the classic signs. I have no intent to breed her but since so many people say to let her hit a year before spaying that is what I am doing. Hopefully.....she has a NORMAL heat not a silent heat though.......it wouldn't be quite as messy and I can handle keeping her inside and taking her out myself in the back to potty and go back inside. thankfully we don't own males so PHEW!!!!!!!
> 
> anyone have a website on silent heats?


Regarding Female Dog Problems


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena was spayed at 5 1/2 months before her first heat Riley.... I don't see any reason in waiting til a year. But there are a lot of different theories. I always heard 6 months was good enough.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Im not sure if I even want to spay her tho I never want to breed her either and have heard that dogs can have issues if they arent spayed but I am horrifid of her going under since there are some cases where dogs die while under the knife for issues.
I know I am getting a male but I am hoping I can adopt an already altered puppy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have several dogs who are intact and not breeding quality. It is just a choice I made to keep them intact and of course they are never around males when they come into season. There is nothing wrong with having an intact animal even if they are just a pet and you are responsible enough to avoid a breeding. It makes it easier on you if they are fixed but that should be a personal choice you make. Now I would not worry about complications too much, while things can go wrong with any surgery they are rare and if you use a good vet you should be ok. deal with her for a few heat cycles and see if you change your mind! lol It is messy and some bitches act off during them time they go into season.
I have really changed my opinion on S/N at early ages under 8 months. I will never again S/N a dog that young again based on everything that I have researched. It is just something you have to go with your gut on, many vets say it is ok to do it young and many disagree as well. I would wait till they are older so they can mature properly.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I have several dogs who are intact and not breeding quality. It is just a choice I made to keep them intact and of course they are never around males when they come into season. There is nothing wrong with having an intact animal even if they are just a pet and you are responsible enough to avoid a breeding. It makes it easier on you if they are fixed but that should be a personal choice you make. Now I would not worry about complications too much, while things can go wrong with any surgery they are rare and if you use a good vet you should be ok. deal with her for a few heat cycles and see if you change your mind! lol It is messy and some bitches act off during them time they go into season.
> I have really changed my opinion on S/N at early ages under 8 months. I will never again S/N a dog that young again based on everything that I have researched. It is just something you have to go with your gut on, many vets say it is ok to do it young and many disagree as well. I would wait till they are older so they can mature properly.


I agree its all personal choice! We actually considered keeping Akasha intact. However we just decided it would be better, because we have no real reason to keep her that way. We didn't want something to go wrong - you know what I mean? Especially since Akasha is a rescue, and to be perfectly honest we aren't even sure if she's purebreed. But that's not really the point - its just safer for us and the breed under the circumstances.

Our cat on the other hand (male) isn't nuetered, and frankly we've had no problems with him. Just never really felt it was necessary.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Out of all the females ive had i had spayed before their first heat and they were all fine. What would the risks be?


----------

